# Hey



## Sarah (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey, thought i would just say hello to everyone here. I'm not actually a new member, but oh well. My name is Sarah Silvernail and I am a sophmore at Heritage High School in Leesburg, VA. I an sixteen and yes, my bro is the site admin. So that's pretty cool. It's been great to see this site just rise up and fly away--it's amazing how many masses of people have come and accessed this site. I am sad to say I have not been very big into the tech world recently. I am going to a brand new school and I don't really like the Drama Teacher (my bro can vouch for that one), or any of the actors associated with the plays--so i've kinda kept my distance in that area of theater. But i am going to do pit band for the musical we are doing, You're a Good Man Charlie Brown. I play the Saxophone and it's been a lot of fun working on that stuff. Music is more of my calling than theater, although technical stuff amazed and amuses me. I have been in Marching Band for two years, and no, no matter what you think, It is harder than it looks and it's not a geek sport. But then again, I think i'm talking to the right people about being mistreated because of the activities i participate in. Anyways....that's my life in a nutshell. Check back in later.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 18, 2003)

Sarah said:


> I am going to a brand new school and I don't really like the Drama Teacher (my bro can vouch for that one)



Hey sis...

yeah... he sucks and (surprise) the chorus teacher does too. But, the school's theater got screwed over. The county ran out of money and the school got stuck with seriously crappy lighting and sound equipment. It has the most screwed up installation of the DMX controller and they don't even have a lighting console. They use a computer and a lousy program. 
Anyway... much pity and as much support as we can muster goes out to the techies at heritage. 

-dvsDave


----------



## TechDirector (Mar 19, 2003)

Sarah said:


> Hey, thought i would just say hello to everyone here. I'm not actually a new member, but oh well. My name is Sarah Silvernail and I am a sophmore at Heritage High School in Leesburg, VA. I an sixteen and yes, my bro is the site admin. So that's pretty cool. It's been great to see this site just rise up and fly away--it's amazing how many masses of people have come and accessed this site.



WOAH!!!!!!! Your the site administrator's sister? That is so cool!!! My sister and I are twins (AND we were both born on St. Patricks Day ((fraternal)) ). She was the one that badgered me to go into drama. When you both lived in the same house, did you guys fight a lot? You don't have to answer.......just so I see how other brother and sisters get along lol.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 19, 2003)

Wow--you're a twin. that's really cool. lol--i don't know if i would want to be a twin--it definitely has it's ups and downs. Did me and him fight a lot? lol---of course. now that he's in college we don't fight like at all, even when he does come home. The fighting gradually lessened as we got older, just one of those maturity things. I must say though that i have a twin in some ways. My sister is only 15 months older than me and this is the first year we haven't shared a room--we look/act/talk/and are generally really alike. But it's cool--she's older--so i have someone to look up to and stuff. If i could have a twin though, i think i would want a brother twin instead of a sister twin. I definitely am not girly whatsoever--so i find hanging out with guys is usually more interesting. How is it for you being a twin?


----------



## TechDirector (Mar 19, 2003)

I wished I had a brother to look up to (i'm older then my sister by 1 minute ((and I actually keep track of this lol)) ). We fight occasionally. But when we did when we were younger, I would always win because it would eventually result in hitting one another. lol. But not to the extent where I hurt her too much. But now, after many many months from being grounded from tv, comptuer and my video games, I have learned. lol. But it really is a maturity thing. After about 11 I just didn't bother fighting. I would just storm off to my room and play some really bassy music (my sister is usually trying to do homework or reading and her room is right next to mine so i almost always get the last "hit" lol).


----------



## Sarah (Mar 20, 2003)

TechDirector said:


> I wished I had a brother to look up to (i'm older then my sister by 1 minute ((and I actually keep track of this lol)) ). We fight occasionally. But when we did when we were younger, I would always win because it would eventually result in hitting one another. lol. But not to the extent where I hurt her too much. But now, after many many months from being grounded from tv, comptuer and my video games, I have learned. lol. But it really is a maturity thing. After about 11 I just didn't bother fighting. I would just storm off to my room and play some really bassy music (my sister is usually trying to do homework or reading and her room is right next to mine so i almost always get the last "hit" lol).



I have a brother AND a sister to look up to--although it can definitely be a drag sometimes. lol--If i was older than my twin by a minute, I'd keep track too. I am usually the one to gets the last word. But at least it's only a word now. When we would get into fights when we were little, we would usually end up physically fighting, and although my bro could beat me, I could beat my older sister. Just ask her, there are A LOT of stories about me accidentally hurting her. (But i'm sure she uses the word "accidental" very loosely)


----------

